# Halloween Horse Costume Contest!!!



## 7Ponies

This is the Halloween Horse Costume Contest. Anyone can enter. 

The Rules:

Create a Halloween Costume for your horse, or decorate your horse for Halloween, and take a picture and post the picture to this thread. 

The horse does not have to be your horse, but the costume or decorations must be done by you.

You may enter only ONE picture of your horse. If you have multiple horses, you may enter their photos BUT THEY EACH MUST HAVE A DIFFERENT COSTUME. Please put the name of your horse on your entry photo, and post it to this thread.

Post your photo(s) to this thread. All photos must be posted by October 30 (Friday)

Voting will begin on Halloween (October 31- Saturday). Voting will end on November 7 - Saturday). Voting will be by the members of the forum. When you vote, please pick your Top Three and list them as First Place, Second Place and Third Place. Votes will be tabulated and the Grand Prize Winner will be announced.

The Grand Prize Winner will receive a copy of "The Faraway Horses" by Buck Brannaman. To receive the Grand Prize, you must be able to pm me a snail mail address so I can send it to you.

Good Luck. Think about a great costume, and have fun!!


----------



## moomoo

This is from last year, Misty and I are on the left, she is a unicorn and I am a witch. Couldn't go all out since it was a fun ride with lots of cantering and jumping


----------



## VanillaBean

I once did Pippi and Pony Longstockings!!! I put a braid of yarn is horses bridle, and one through my helmet, and put ms-matched leg warmers over my half chaps and on her legs. it was really cute!

VB


----------



## 7Ponies

Misty is cute, love the broom!
Vanilla Bean, find a picture and enter it


----------



## VanillaBean

7Ponies said:


> Vanilla Bean, find a picture and enter it


 problem is i have no pictures of it! idk why....


----------



## JustDressageIt

What a cool contest!! I will have to think of something for Denny!


----------



## jadeewood

same. this will be fun


----------



## 7Ponies

I hope we get some more interest. I think it would be a hoot to decorate my horses! But I guess I can't enter my own contest 

Have fun, get creative!!


----------



## ChevyPrincess

I won't tell y'all what I am dressing my horse up as, and me, but I will post pics and get it done before halloween! So, I am entering =]


----------



## 7Ponies

Cool, I'll be excited to see what your horse is dressed up as!


----------



## AlmagroN

one time a rolled up a paper as a cone and taped it to my horses forehead, does that count? lol


----------



## fuzzyfeet

I have one I might enter, Wally as a super hero....


----------



## dynamite.

Last year, Willow was a poodle and I was one of those poodle skirt people lol.

This isn't mine but I found it on google and thought it was hilarious-
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_uT-i4wrm9Ec/SNa7x3HF7LI/AAAAAAAACI8/8lXBgp_6XJM/s400/horseSheepCostume.jpg


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy

When is the deadline?


----------



## Pinto Pony

Not a very good costume... but my old pony Spider eating a "spider" while wearing a witch hat haha and then me on top dressed as a "black" cowgirl.


----------



## 7Ponies

Deadline is October 30.

That picture of the horse dressed up as a sheep it LOL funny!!! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## reveriesgirly

At my barn every year there is a halloween show were we dress our horses and the best costume wins ! when it happens ill have to post pictures ,


----------



## savvylover112

i will enter but i have to make my costume first


----------



## apc11196

Al Capony
"The Criminal"
and I as...
HIPPIES!

http://http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/7168/60521205192456332142426.jpg

More Hippy Photos of Us:
Imageshack - 60521205192816341142426
Imageshack - 60521205192496333142426
Imageshack - 60521205192376330142426


----------



## rangergirl56m

I want to dress up my boys, but I have absolutely no reason because no one but me will see it and my husband thinks it is a waste of time


----------



## savvylover112

Aw Nicole just do it for this contest


----------



## rangergirl56m

I want to dress Chief(our appy) as a indian war pony, Yankee(my OTTB) as a racehorse(I know it doesnt really count because thats what he was), and Dunn(my half blind QH) as a pirate. I want to put an eye patch over his blind eye and get him a hat and then put my parrot on his withers. He'd be cute :-D I might have to take the pictures after halloween when everything is on sale.


----------



## 7Ponies

I agree, just dress them up, snap their pictures, and enter the contest, that is a good reason


----------



## ChevyPrincess

I agree, dress them up anyway, not only does it help despook them, it's fun! I'm dressing mine up, even though there is no other reason than for my enjoyment, and for the contest =]


----------



## 7Ponies

Cool, I hope some more folks join in. Halloween is fast approaching


----------



## 7Ponies

Bumping... hope there is some more interest in this contest. Decorate your horse for Halloween and enter the picture here!


----------



## 7Ponies

Two weeks to go. Anyone dressing up their horse for halloween, post a picture!


----------



## Britt

Oh, now I'm more motivated to finish my gelding's "Medieval Horse" and my "Knight" costume...



Question... can we post a pic from say, last year?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

I will after next saturday!


----------



## BlackTieAffair

I would LOVE to dress my horse up. Hmm, I'll have to think about what I should do!


----------



## NordicJuniper

I will enter, I have a show this weekend with a costume contest in it so I will post pictures after the show.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Here is my Sandie as a Christmas tree!


----------



## masatisan

I don't know if this counts as "dressed up", but here is Caleb the Unicorn


----------



## 7Ponies

Sweet, there's some good ones posted. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## 7Ponies

Yes, you can post an old pic of your horse dressed up for Halloween.


----------



## Britt

Great!

Here's my mare Gypsie last year as a *Witch*.










As soon as I get pictures of my gelding tomorrow, I'll post them too!


----------



## 7Ponies

LOL, love the stockings on her legs!


----------



## savvylover112

When is the closing date?


----------



## ChevyPrincess

I finally got Bo's costume! I was going to dress up in mine too and get more pictures, but everyone wanted to see him, and people started feeding their own horses, so, naturally there were a lot of distractions. But, here is the best picture of him:


----------



## moomoo

A close up of Misty's unicorn horn


----------



## Britt

7Ponies said:


> LOL, love the stockings on her legs!


 
Thanks... they were so hard to keep up on her legs...


----------



## Britt

And here's my gelding Dakota as a Knight!


----------



## TwisterRush

^ haha i love that !


----------



## 7Ponies

He makes a great Knight!


----------



## 7Ponies

Time is running out, post your pictures soon.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Sonador the flaming horse of DOOOOOOMMMMMM!!! lol excuse my face I was unaware of teh photo taking going on.


----------



## 7Ponies

Love it!


----------



## ridergirl23

im going to dress my horse up tomorrow!!!! as a ballerina, if its still open i will definitly post a pic tomorrow or on sunday!!!


----------



## 7Ponies

CONTEST HAS ENDED.....


PLEASE CAST YOUR VOTE FOR THE TOP THREE COSTUMES IN THE FOLLOWING THREAD...

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/vote-best-halloween-costume-39579/


----------

